# forum? help!!



## vagrabbit (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi guys
I sold my gti vr6 98 in order to get an A3 audi 1.8T
since 2 moths ago I´m looking to see something interesting in this forum, but I see the same 4 old topics always. in the main Audi I see there are 370 different topics for A3








any idea? any help?
pic for views
ex GTI vr6


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: forum? help!! (vagrabbit)*

Thats b/c these forums are mainly frequented by U.S. people and we dont have the (8L) A3 available here. 
You would probably have a better chance of getting information from a forum based in europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

